# Cinch Riggs-Spencer Company coaster brakes



## Rambler (Nov 17, 2016)

Aside from these articles, I haven't seen anything else posted on the CABE regarding Cinch Riggs-Spencer Company coaster brakes.  Brake arm says Pat Pending Oct 16, 1900 and the Eclipse Machine Company purchased the Cinch coaster brake patents in 1903 so I expect the production years may have been a short 1900-1903.

Does anyone have exploded part diagrams or other helpful information regarding Cinch Coaster brakes I would appreciate you posting it or sending me a PM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pelletman (Nov 17, 2016)

You have one?  I don't think I have ever seen one in person or heard of one before.  Of course, most of my life I turned my nose up at stuff with coaster brakes.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 17, 2016)

pelletman said:


> You have one?  I don't think I have ever seen one in person or heard of one before.  Of course, most of my life I turned my nose up at stuff with coaster brakes.




Yes I do. I'm hoping to learn as much as I can about it.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 17, 2016)

What is it on?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 17, 2016)

very nice seeing such a clean -fine example , thank you ..


----------



## Rambler (Nov 18, 2016)

pelletman said:


> What is it on?




1903 National Cycle Bay City MI


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2016)

lot of National talk lately, can we see the bike?


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 29, 2016)

I second that!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Enough with the teaser pics! Let's see this Bad Boy!


----------



## Rambler (Sep 5, 2019)

From @Jesse McCauley post https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-1900-racycle-narrow-tread-resurrection.158174/#post-1067447


----------



## Rambler (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Rambler (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks to @Mercian for this information.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2019)

Interesting, that one of the brake arms differs by having French script on it.


----------



## JO BO (May 8, 2021)

Mine  will get added pics later


----------



## Rustngrease (May 8, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Mine  will get added pics later
> 
> View attachment 1406549
> 
> View attachment 1406550



I thought that's whats that hub looked like


----------

